# Udinese - Milan 29 gennaio 2017 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (26 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan, dopo l'eliminazione dalla Coppa Italia, tornerà in campo domenica 29 gennaio 2017. I rossoneri giocheranno contro l'Udinese, in trasferta, allo stadio Friuli.

Udinese - Milan si giocherà domenica 29 gennaio 2017 alle ore 15.

Dove vedere Udinese - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2017)

riusciremo stavolta a non prendere 2 gol nei primi 20 minuti ? dai, torniamo a vincere.


----------



## S T B (26 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> riusciremo stavolta a non prendere 2 gol nei primi 20 minuti ? dai, torniamo a vincere.



uno lo prendiamo di sicuro, ma forse riusciamo a portarla a casa 2-1


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Prego che giochino Antonelli e Deulofeu


----------



## martinmilan (26 Gennaio 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> uno lo prendiamo di sicuro, ma forse riusciamo a portarla a casa 2-1



Secondo me non ne prendiamo.L'Udinese non è affatto una squadra che parte a razzo come Torino Napoli e Juve ma vengono fuori alla lunga...se vengono fuori...
Il problema però è nel riuscire a fare gol visto che sia Jack che Suso sono visibilmente affaticati.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2017)

Se non vinciamo manco questa...


----------



## de sica (26 Gennaio 2017)

Sarebbe opportuno vincere le prossime 3 , che sulla carta sono alla nostra portata


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 

Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio 

Bertolacci Locatelli Bonaventura 

Suso Lapadula Deulofeu ​


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro: sarà Banti.*


----------



## zlatan (26 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio
> 
> ...



Con Antonelli o Calabria al posto di De Sciglio e Kucka al posto di Bertolacci ci sto...


----------



## zlatan (26 Gennaio 2017)

Fondamentale per ripartire, ma tremo.....
Deloufeu subito dentro mi preoccupa il calo di condizione di Suso...


----------



## Symon (26 Gennaio 2017)

Se ieri ha giocato Suso, credo che Domenica sia titolare Deulofeu.
Oppure per non ostacolare la crescita di Suso e mettergli i carboni al culo, giocherà Honda a dx e Jack a sinistra (o Deulofeu).
In mediana, Kucka sicuro e poi Pasalic e Bertolacci/Locatelli.
Se Fernandez sarebbe SANO e giocasse nel ruolo di regista avremmo fatto bingo.......


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se ieri ha giocato Suso, credo che Domenica sia titolare Deulofeu.
> Oppure per non ostacolare la crescita di Suso e mettergli i carboni al culo, giocherà Honda a dx e Jack a sinistra (o Deulofeu).
> In mediana, Kucka sicuro e poi Pasalic e Bertolacci/Locatelli.
> Se Fernandez sarebbe SANO e giocasse nel ruolo di regista avremmo fatto bingo.......



Ma guarda non penso proprio che escluda Suso.
Non vede l'ora di riportare Jack a centrocampo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Partita ostica alle ore 15 con l'Udinese che giocherà il match della vita


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Gennaio 2017)

Se non vinciamo neanche questa possiamo definitivamente metterci l'anima in pace.. o queste partite le vinci o niente Europa..


----------



## sballotello (26 Gennaio 2017)

Vincere vincere vincere


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Gennaio 2017)

Vincere coste quello che coste...

Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca e Deulofeu.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Vincere. Speriamo metta Deulofeu.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Spero riporti al più presto Jack nel ruolo in cui è uno dei top del campionato, mezzala sinistra. A sinistra dentro Deulofeu.

Gigio
Abate Paletta Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura
Suso Lapadula Deulofeu

Esigo 9 punti nelle prossime tre, e poi andiamo a giocarcela in casa della Lazio.


----------



## fra29 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Urge un filotto di 3-4 vittorie..
L'entusiasmo di dicembre (cit) si è ormai disciolto.
Da squadra sorpresa ci stiamo allineando velocemente ai risultati delle ultime stagioni seppur in campo si veda una squadra più viva.
Ma il bel gioco può aspettare, all'ambiente servono maledettamente punti..


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
**
Udinese (4-3-3): Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Hallfredsson, Jankto; De Paul, Zapata, Thereau*
*A disp.: Scuffet, Perisan, Angella, Heurtaux, Adnan, Evangelista, Kums, Balic, Perica, Ewandro, Matos. All.: Delneri
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Widmer, Wague, Badu

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura
A disp.: Storari, Ely, Gomez, De Sciglio, Zapata, Poli, Sosa, Honda, Bertolacci, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Cutrone. All.: Montella
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: M. Fernandez, Montolivo, Calabria*


----------



## mistergao (27 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> **
> Udinese (4-3-3): Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Hallfredsson, Jankto; De Paul, Zapata, Thereau*
> *A disp.: Scuffet, Perisan, Angella, Heurtaux, Adnan, Evangelista, Kums, Balic, Perica, Ewandro, Matos. All.: Delneri
> ...



Continuo comunque a credere in un Deulofeu dal primo minuto, in ogni caso giochiamo contro una squadra scarsissima, non batterli sarebbe un crimine.


----------



## Superpippo80 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Ma perchè non mettere Bonaventura al posto di Pasalic e Deulofeu esterno d'attacco??


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci scomponiamo, questa è da vincere o si torna nella fossa da cui stavamo emergendo. Vincere significherebbe avere 1 punto in più rispetto al girone d'andata, quindi forza.


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2017)

o si fanno 9 punti nelle prossime tre o addio europa


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

C'è bisogno dei tre punti come il pane...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2017)

*Secondo Sky De Sciglio s'è allenato in gruppo, superando il problema al tallone. *


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2017)

Deulofeu lo azzarderei titolare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola



Deulo per uno tra Kucka e Loca


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella

**PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari.*
*DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata.*
*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa, Mati Fernandez.*
*ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Suso.*


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura[/FONT]*


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *[FONT="]La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura[/FONT]*



Bonaventura quando torna a centrocampo??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Intanto jolly, per il Milan con il Chievo che fa il colpaccio con la Lazio alla faccia delle squadre demotivate. Dobbiamo approfittarne.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *[FONT="]La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura[/FONT]*


Rimetterei tutta la vita bonaventura mezz'ala...avanti metterei deulofeu..


----------



## Baresinho (28 Gennaio 2017)

Bonaventura mezz'ala, però bisognerebbe far rifiatare suso, a mio avviso sarebbe buono se lui e delu facessero un tempo per 1


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## 666psycho (29 Gennaio 2017)

bisogna vincere...


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



C'è da dire che questo centrocampo faticherà anche oggi. Con 2 esterni come suso e bonaventura che tornano raramente in difesa si è sempre in inferiorità numerica.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Ma Calabria è di nuovo infortunato?


----------



## de sica (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non per fare il pessimista, ma sta partita non la vinciamo. Udine è sempre stato ostico per noi, poi senza lapadula davanti la vedo dura


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

*Ufficiali

UDINESE: Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Halfredsson, De Paul; Jankto, Zapata, Thereau. *[FONT=&quot]*

MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura*


[/FONT]


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> UDINESE: Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Halfredsson, De Paul; Jankto, Zapata, Thereau. *[FONT="]*
> 
> ...



Peccato, speravo mettesse Deulofeu dal 1° minuto.


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Peccato, speravo mettesse Deulofeu dal 1° minuto.



Suso deve rifiatare un po' perché ha giocato sempre... Io metterei nel secondo tempo devo al suo posto


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> UDINESE: Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Halfredsson, De Paul; Jankto, Zapata, Thereau. *[FONT="]*
> 
> ...



 forza ragazzi


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2017)

Magari non facile, ma troppo importante tornare a vincere, dai!!


----------



## martinmilan (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> UDINESE: Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Halfredsson, De Paul; Jankto, Zapata, Thereau. *[FONT="]*
> 
> ...


Bonaventura serve come il pane a cc.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> UDINESE: Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Halfredsson, De Paul; Jankto, Zapata, Thereau. *[FONT="]*
> 
> ...



Forza!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> UDINESE: Karnezis; Faraoni, Danilo, Felipe, Samir; Fofana, Halfredsson, De Paul; Jankto, Zapata, Thereau. *[FONT="]*
> 
> ...



Non capisco l'esclusione di Bertolacci


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non capisco l'esclusione di Bertolacci



Gioca sul lato di Fofana che è un armadio, ci sta Pasalic. Speravo che Deulo facesse rifiatare uno dei due esterni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gioca sul lato di Fofana che è un armadio, ci sta Pasalic. Speravo che Deulo facesse rifiatare uno dei due esterni.



Per caratteristiche dalla panca "strappa" di più Deulo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Per fortuna che è tornato De Sciglio sulla sinistra, al posto di Calabria. Giuro che non sono ironico.


----------



## viaggio (29 Gennaio 2017)

abate


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Già due ****** di locatelli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Cominciamo bene


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma avremo mai un terzino sinistro decente?


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

gooooooooooooolllllll

bonaventuraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Vai vai!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Jackkkkk


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Giacomoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Jack e suso ottimi


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli deve osare di più, deve verticalizzare con più coraggio.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca molto male, movimenti soprattutto sbagliati.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma cosa fa 'sto somaro..


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Azz...Jack...speriamo nulla di grave


----------



## Aron (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che palle


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Problema all'adduttore credo...dentro Deulofeu


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

No Jack...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Jack rotto


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

PD


----------



## de sica (29 Gennaio 2017)

Se è adduttore salta almeno due settimane


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Pd veramente. 
Speriamo nulla di grave ...


----------



## ignaxio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Paletta signori


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Paletta ti amo.


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se è adduttore salta almeno due settimane



Dalle immagini sembrerebbe così...interviene in spaccata...e poi si tocca l'interno coscia sinistra


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

finita


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Eccolo l'immancabile gol subito...

Ma va va


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che due maroni Locatelli


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ridatemi montolivo


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Locatelli........................


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli un cesso a pedali


----------



## VonVittel (29 Gennaio 2017)

Quella pippa di Locatelli. Non si può, non si può


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Quando subisci (almeno) un gol a partita, non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ecco le celebri verticalizzazioni di Locatelli


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli... Rendiamoci conto con chi andiamo in giro.


----------



## VonVittel (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma fate giocare Montolivo col ginocchio rotto che è meglio


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli hai rotto il *****!


----------



## vitrich86 (29 Gennaio 2017)

ma che combina sto locatelli..no comment


----------



## Igniorante (29 Gennaio 2017)

Spiace dover criticare Locatelli, ma fa veramente ribrezzo certe volte. 
Anche Donnarumma qualche colpa ce l'ha secondo me


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

A parte Cagliari sono due mesi che fa ridere e nonostante ciò viene dipinto come Busquets e Marchisio a momenti..


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Gli errori ci possono stare, finora locatelli non stava facendo male.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

siano maledetti il genoa e l'udinese


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbè non ne gira una giusta. Manco ad Udine vinciamo, s'è capito dai.


----------



## Alex (29 Gennaio 2017)

non è possibile perdere una palla così


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Gli errori ci possono stare, finora locatelli non stava facendo male.


Non ha azzeccato nulla


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Pfffffffff

Che tiri....


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

ma cosa fa pasalic


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Delofeu è già stanco?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Penso che facciamo almeno 100 retropassaggi a partita


----------



## VonVittel (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non ne va una giusta. Il giropalla è osceno, zero fluidità. Macchinosissimo


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Non ha azzeccato nulla



Il gol è partito da una sua apertura. 

I ragazzini sbagliano, donnarumma che pure è un grande talento lo dimostra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Delofeu è già stanco?


 Brutto segno, la partita è ancora lunga


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Maledetto abate


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il gol è partito da una sua apertura.
> 
> I ragazzini sbagliano, donnarumma che pure è un grande talento lo dimostra.


Troppi errori però, in quella zona del campo non te li puoi permettere.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Gennaio 2017)

E poi c'è ancora chi ha dubbi se quelli nati dopo ci siano superiori... non vinciamo due partite di fila manco per sbaglio


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2017)

Alla fine forse conviene prendere Veloso


----------



## Sheva my Hero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca è osceno


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dal Genoa io farei arrivare solo Laxalt e Simeone...il resto è fuffa


----------



## VonVittel (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca lascia senza parole. Il più stupido calciatore nella storia del calcio. Letteralmente *******. Va dritto per dritto tagliando nell'area piccola assieme ad altri 10 uomini, lasciando il dischetto del rigore libero, mentre quando si presenta la situazione contraria, fa il contrario. 

Ma proviamo Cutrone per favore


----------



## VonVittel (29 Gennaio 2017)

Guarda a quest'altro guarda.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dai De Sciglio! Che difficile che era quel retropassaggio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Quando esce sto cesso colombiano?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

malissimo pasalic


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Almeno la metà dei palloni dati a Bacca sono palloni persi, assurdo


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca e Locatelli, babba bia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Tra Locatelli, Bacca che non fa altro di sbagliare passaggi e lamentarsi dei compagni e le nostre ali De Scempio e Abate giochiamo con 4 giocatori impresentabili. Locatelli almeno puo diventare un giocate decente(al momento ormai sono 5-6 partite brutte di fila), il resto...meglio non parlarne. Ogni volta che vedo Abate o De Sciglio sulla fascia. mi imagino un giocatore discreto tipo Lichtsteiner che differenza che farebbe.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Localtelli via da Milanello. Ha rotto le palle.


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Già era difficile prima, poi senza Jack...

Sarà un miracolo vincerla sta partita.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Loca no... Gli abbiamo regalato il gol...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

se l'infortunio di jack è serio arriviamo nella parte destra della classifica


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca male anche sembra che abbia i piedi quadrati...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

il milan squadra giovane ha bisogno di sbagliare... molti errori nel girone di andata non li abbiamo pagati... adesso è girata un po' la cosa e paghiamo il primo errore sempre


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli dopo il suo periodo fortunato in cui non era pressato e qualsiasi errore gli andava casualmente bene, si è rivelato il Montolivo scarso che mi aspettavo


----------



## sballotello (29 Gennaio 2017)

Darsi una svegliata please


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli basta, adesso ci sta costando troppe partite, anche pasalic terribile


----------



## DrHouse (29 Gennaio 2017)

io ho una curiosità che vorrei togliermi: ma un possesso palla che non preveda che Romagnoli la passi a Donnarumma che la passi a Paletta che la passi a Locatelli è previsto?

Con tutto il tempo che ci mettono a fare sto torello nel frattempo su Suso ci sono già due uomini e Bacca è già in fuorigioco


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2017)

Siamo imbottiti di mediocri, grazie a B&G. Abate, De Sciglio, Pasalic, Bacca solo a citare i più evidenti. Uscito Bonaventura s'è spenta la luce. Montella comincia a stufare su un punto: Bacca è un danno, perchè ogni palla presa fuori dall'area è persa. Non si può rinunciare a un uomo in ogni partita. Deve rendersene conto.
Chiaro poi che Suso non può tirare la carretta per un anno intero, anche lui si stanca dopo due o tre mesi di picco di rendimento.
Per ora sospendo il giudizio su Deulofeu. Altri (se va bene) due punti persi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2017)

Senza Bonaventura poi ritiriamoci direttamente, il nostro gioco passa praticamente tutto da lui


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Abbiamo perso tantissimo dall'uscita di Bonaventura, perchè Deloffio è un'altro Suso che gioca sulla fascia opposta (come caratteristiche dico).

Locatelli non sta facendo male, però non capisco perchè spenga il cervello...


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bah... 1. non si possono regalare questi goal. Locatelli facesse un po' di panchina. 2. La cattivria dov'è? Partita che doveva essere 2 o 3 a 0 dato il valore dell'avversario.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo bene dai di solito nei secondi tempi facciamo meglio...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque giocatori totalmente incapaci di interpretare la partita: dopo il gol l'Udinese per 20 minuti ha lasciato giocare siccome non pressava davanti ed era larga in difesa; non sono stati in grado di fare un tiro in porta in questo lasso di tempo. Poi è normale che l'Udinese venga fuori visto che sono liberi di fare ciò che vogliono fino alla nostra area. Abate guarda il portatore di palla da mezzo metro senza neanche mettersi davanti e inseguirlo. Solito atteggiamento improponibile per l'ennesima volta. Speriamo nel solito secondo tempo. Portate l'ossigeno a Deulofeu, uno scatto dopo 5 minuti ed è morto.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Togliete la 7 a quel signor nessuno, quel numero è sacro. Che lo prendano quando se lo meritano.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (29 Gennaio 2017)

Se avessimo due veri centrocampisti ...


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sono fiducioso in un buon secondo tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

adesso che abbiamo solo due cambi, sicuramente uno prima dell'80' non lo farà


----------



## fra29 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il milan squadra giovane ha bisogno di sbagliare... molti errori nel girone di andata non li abbiamo pagati... adesso è girata un po' la cosa e paghiamo il primo errore sempre



Bravissimo.
La fortuna ci ha voltato le spalle e ogni errore lo si paga.
Quelle palle Locatelli le ha sbagliate diverse volte ma ci è andata sempre bene.
Si fa durissima.. siamo in crollo verticale..


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Togliete la 7 a quel signor nessuno, quel numero è sacro. Che lo prendano quando se lo meritano.



Con quel numero e quell'andamento al piccolo trotto come se fossimo già al 90' mi ricorda un altro giocatore passato da noi di recente che odiavo..


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca e Locatelli osceni. Subito dentro Lapadula. Locatelli purtroppo credo che non rispetterà minimamente le aspettative che c'erano su di lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Si vede che i ragazzi hanno perso fiducia e cosi diventa davero difficile, giudicano Locatelli per quel errore ma altri come Pasalic, De sciglio, Romagnoli, Kucka, Abate e Bacca cosa hanno fatto? 

Tranne Suso e Paletta vedo una squadra senza concentrazione e personalità, mi aspetto Lapadula è una reazione nel secondo tempo.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sono fiducioso in un buon secondo tempo.



Io un po' meno. Ero tranquillo fino all' infortunio di Jack, poi la mega cappella di Locatelli..........brutti segnali in un periodo non felice


----------



## aklos (29 Gennaio 2017)

ma ABATE lascia SEMPRE dei buchi enormi...sta SEMPRE alto...deve stare dietro!!!mocca a lui!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Si vede che i ragazzi hanno perso fiducia e cosi diventa davero difficile, giudicano Locatelli per quel errore ma altri come Pasalic, De sciglio, Romagnoli, Kucka, Abate e Bacca cosa hanno fatto?
> 
> Tranne Suso e Paletta vedo una squadra senza concentrazione e personalità, mi aspetto Lapadula è una reazione nel secondo tempo.



Romagnoli che doveva fare? Andare in attacco dribblando tutti e facendo gol? Ma per piacere. Se Locatelli non dormisse durante le partite, saremmo sopra di 2 gol. Ogni volta che prende palla rallenta l'azione in maniera assurda. Ha qua rotto le palle.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

inoltre stiamo pagando anche il fatto di aver messo i titolari (escluso zapata) in coppa italia che lo sapevamo benissimo che andavamo fuori


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

aklos ha scritto:


> ma ABATE lascia SEMPRE dei buchi enormi...sta SEMPRE alto...deve stare dietro!!!mocca a lui!



E' un'imposizione di Montella.. Stessa cosa fa De Sciglio.


----------



## de sica (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa?


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Si vede che i ragazzi hanno perso fiducia e cosi diventa davero difficile, giudicano Locatelli per quel errore ma altri come Pasalic, De sciglio, Romagnoli, Kucka, Abate e Bacca cosa hanno fatto?
> 
> Tranne Suso e Paletta vedo una squadra senza concentrazione e personalità, mi aspetto Lapadula è una reazione nel secondo tempo.



Basta con 'sta difesa a oltranza di Locatelli. Non se ne può più. Quando Abate, Bacca, ecc. sbagliano si rimarca l'errore anche esagerando a volte, Locatelli non gode di immunità.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Con quel numero e quell'andamento al piccolo trotto come se fossimo già al 90' mi ricorda un altro giocatore passato da noi di recente che odiavo..


Sheva?


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Stesso film degli ultimi 2 anni.... girone di ritorno da squadra retrocessione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Terrò sembra Luis Suarez contro di noi


----------



## Giangy (29 Gennaio 2017)

Colpa del nano che non vuole più spendere, e di cravatta gialla che porta cessi! Di questo passo manco l'Europa League


----------



## R41D3N (29 Gennaio 2017)

Therau versione Messi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che schifo di tiri


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma kucka fa il terzino destro?


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Romagnoli che doveva fare? Andare in attacco dribblando tutti e facendo gol? Ma per piacere. Se Locatelli non dormisse durante le partite, saremmo sopra di 2 gol. Ogni volta che prende palla rallenta l'azione in maniera assurda. Ha qua rotto le palle.



Perfavore.. il problema di questa squadra è il centrocampo, secondo tu Pasalic non rallenta l'azione? Kucka cosa ha fatto di buono finora?

Senza Jack a centrocampo abbiamo un gravissimo problema, giudicare solo Locatelli è assurdo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fofanella e Halfreddson che cagano in testa a tutto il centrocampo


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Uff.. Quanto mi snerva giocare così e a ogni ripartenza rischiare la pera. Ma giocare di rimessa come sempre no?


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma porca..


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fofanella e Halfreddson che cagano in testa a tutto il centrocampo



Questo è il vero problema.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Leva via sto pasalic su


----------



## ignaxio (29 Gennaio 2017)

da quando non vedevamo sti doppi passi?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca inutile


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

adesso bene deulofeu, bisogna aggiungere una punta


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Basta con 'sta difesa a oltranza di Locatelli. Non se ne può più. Quando Abate, Bacca, ecc. sbagliano si rimarca l'errore anche esagerando a volte, Locatelli non gode di immunità.



Chi parla di immunità?

Locatelli va giustamente criticato ma con equillibrio e inteligenza, poi e ovvio che non si può giudicare Locatelli nello stesso modo di uno come Bacca di 30 anni costato 30 mln E e che guadagna 3 mln di euri per stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

ovviamente karnezis oggi è yashin


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Una punta quando la mettiamo?


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Perfavore.. il problema di questa squadra è il centrocampo, secondo tu Pasalic non rallenta l'azione? Kucka cosa ha fatto di buono finora?
> 
> Senza Jack a centrocampo abbiamo un gravissimo problema, giudicare solo Locatelli è assurdo.


 Infatti, Pasalic finora ha fatto schifo. È più lui che deve garantire velocità imho. Se di Verratti ce ne sono pochi un motivo ci sarà.
Voglio far notare come sia facile fare una cappella giocando davanti la difesa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Una punta quando la mettiamo?



Quando Defoleu e Suso non ce la faranno più a fare il minimo scatto, Montella metterà un disperato Lapadula


----------



## ignaxio (29 Gennaio 2017)

non si può vincere senza una vera punta


----------



## viaggio (29 Gennaio 2017)

che porcheria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

ignorante Kucka


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

ma perché questi tiri inutili??


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

A paletta va fatto un monumento


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Finalmente fuori sto cesso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

ahaha Bacca. Il fulmine.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che siamo meno squadra di quanto pensiamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

No non tirare di sinistro, vai Bacca


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sarò una voce fuori dal coro ma Bacca non lo vedo più bene nel Milan, va bene quando le squadre sono lunghe quando ci sono le praterie come nel campionato spagnolo, ma da noi il più delle volte non funziona. Nei passaggi stretti veloci non è capace proprio. Io lo venderei per una punta alla Dzeko che da tanti anni manca


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sta partita non la vinceremo mai... e piano piano ci si allontana dal gruppetto.. tutto come previsto


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dai, Lapa..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Certi errori dei nostri centrocampisti mi fanno un rabbia incredibile. Cioe... hanno un giocatore del Udinese davanti e mettono la palla puntualmente sui suoi piedi.


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Questo era da rosso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma io non capisco, Bertolacci fa tanto più schifo di Kucka Locatelli e Pasalic? 20 milioni?


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

De Paul da ROSSO!!! MELMA!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

c'era un fallo da cartellino rosso... maledetti arbitri


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2017)

L'intervento di De Paul era da rosso. Solare. Grazie Banti.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> *Sarò una voce fuori dal coro* ma Bacca non lo vedo più bene nel Milan, va bene quando le squadre sono lunghe quando ci sono le praterie come nel campionato spagnolo, ma da noi il più delle volte non funziona. Nei passaggi stretti veloci non è capace proprio. Io lo venderei per una punta alla Dzeko che da tanti anni manca


Voce fuori dal coro? Stai scherzando?


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Qua De Sciglio si è fatto male pesantemente...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Rosso clamoroso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Questo qua doveva essere espulso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Rosso nettissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

dai ciao core


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2017)

Doveva essere espulso e ovviamente segna. Classico.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Buonanotte.

Ma Gigio??!?


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbeh...un uomo che doveva essere fuori per espulsione ha segnato...


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Pazzesco.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2017)

Arbitro *****. Primo gol in serie A. Arbitro *****.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2017)

Uno che doveva prendere il rosso segna.......perfetto, giornata di melma


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Toh, ha segnato quello espulso.


----------



## Julian (29 Gennaio 2017)

ma Donnarumma parala ma dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bah, se non è espulsione quella


----------



## Giangy (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che schifezza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Grazie Banti. Un vero fenomeno. Che schifo.

Ormai e difficile guardare il calcio perche ogni maledetta partita si vedono cose simili.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bah me lo sentivo guarda, l'unica cosa buona che perde anche la Roma


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

6 punti l'udinese tra andata e ritorno contro di noi...


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma ennesima cosa da portiere normale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Esulta pure, senza dignità sta gente


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

comunque la gestione delle gare di Montella è roba da serie C


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> 6 punti l'udinese tra andata e ritorno contro di noi...



Contro le altre? Non a 90, a 170 gradi, per ampliare l'apertura anale


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

l'ho detto e lo ripeto, siano maledetti il genoa e l'udinese


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Banti e quel pagliaso dietro alla porta sono dei figli della putana.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2017)

per ora risultato ingiusto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Allora vale tutto, che Kucka vada a scassare le gambe a mezza difesa e poi riprendiamo il gioco

Noi in 10 per infortunio, loro in 11 per mancato rosso, ovvio


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2017)

DOpo un episodio del genere, a banti dovevano stampare i tacchetti sulla fronte. Su madre non dovrebbe più riconoscerlo da quanto lo deturpano


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sto Lino Banti fa ridere.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2017)

'sto qui ce l'ha con noi. Lurido.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Banti figlio di put...


----------



## Giangy (29 Gennaio 2017)

Se abbiamo una rosa cosi, è solo colpa del nano, e di cravatta gialla, si salvano solo in 3/4


----------



## sballotello (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che ridicoli nient europa manco quest'anno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

In Serie A sarebbero da radiare 80% dei arbitri.


----------



## Aron (29 Gennaio 2017)

Arbitraggio orrendo, però lo spogliatoio è tornato vittima del caos societario come l'anno scorso. 
Anche per questa stagione, se arriverà l'Europa League sarà una qualificazione tiratissima all'ultima giornata.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Risultato completamente falsato dall' arbitro.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Gennaio 2017)

Gli stessi 11 giocatori non possono fare un campionato come quello che abbiamo fatto nella prima parte del campionato, si sapeva che finiva così era solo questione di tempo. I colpevoli sono i proprietari che non hanno rinforzato questa squadra lasciandola in balia degli eventi. E per proprietari intendo sia quelli vecchi che quelli nuovi.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma prima rinnova prima è meglio per tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

quello che volete ma karnezis ha fatto solo una arata su palla da farmo eh!
lì davanti Suso, Bacca, Lapadula, Deulofeu...gente che tira nello specchio 1 volta ogni 5 partite...


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Questi picchiano e basta e l'arbitro non è proprio buono


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Oggi tutto il centrocampo male, Locatelli regala un gol, Pasalic anonimo e lento, Kucka tanta grinta ma molti palloni gestiti male, buttati


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

ma Antonelli ????


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

ah, e zapata >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bacca


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non ne va una dritta oh


----------



## rossonerosempre (29 Gennaio 2017)

Il secondo gol colpa dello staff medico, se DeSciglio non poteva rientrare glielo devono dire subito, almeno non eravamo in 10 sul gol subito


----------



## Alex (29 Gennaio 2017)

cioè 0 punti con l'udinese


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Se ci fosse qualcuno dietro Donnarumma gliela passerebbero


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (29 Gennaio 2017)

Si ma l'addizzionale ***** ci sta fare li porca ***** in serie a certe cose


----------



## Julian (29 Gennaio 2017)

tutti in avanti tanto ormai


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

sempre detto che suso è un giocatore inconsistente. C'è solo Bonaventura.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Allora vale tutto, che Kucka vada a scassare le gambe a mezza difesa e poi riprendiamo il gioco
> 
> Noi in 10 per infortunio, loro in 11 per mancato rosso, ovvio



Io mi aspetto uno tra Kucka o Paletta vada su De Paul prima che finisca.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma sto Deulofeu sarebbe meglio di Niang?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Se vai quel entrata di De Paul su Dybala ti danno 5 giornate come minimo. Su un giocatore nostro ovviamente niente.

Secondo me la mancanza societaria si fa notare anche nel trattamento arbitrale. Ormai sono un paio d'anni che in Serie A ne combinano di tutti colori. Specialmente i vari Banti, Rocchi, Gervasoni ecc.

Ben venga la tecnologia che fa dal NFL un campionato molto piu bello con meno scene ridicole di questo tipo


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

ahahahaha deulofeuahahahhah


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma poteva prenderla per quanto è forte ma pazienza. Siamo tutti vittime di questa società, giocatori compresi. La juve avrebbe fatto una sommossa mediatica se qualcuno avesse criticato uno come lui. Peccato che siano loro a mettere in giro ste voci e ad inventarsi critiche contro di loro per uscirne da finti gladiatori. Si sta rivelando la solita stagiono di Inzaghi, Brocchi e Miha comuqnue


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che nervi che nervi


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Vangioni liscia la palla e asfalta Halfreddson LOL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non fanno un tiro in porta neanche se giochiamo fino a domani.


----------



## rossonerosempre (29 Gennaio 2017)

Partita buttata, sembriamo una squadra di dilettanti allo sbaraglio. L'Udinese fa pietà, è vergognoso fare 0 punti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non si possono perdere ste partite.. ma quale Europa.. un altro anno da 7/8 posto


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbeh...bye bye anche quest'anno...

Che rabbia che mi fanno il due B&G e sti **** di cinesi...una stagione buttata nel water...e sarebbero bastati 3/4 innesti decorosi per continuare a giocarcela...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Vangioni liscia la palla e asfalta Halfreddson LOL



Una cosa buona


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Tutto è cominciato dall'infortunio di Jack.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mi ricorda Sassuolo-Milan dello scorso anno, partiti a razzo, finito a c..


----------



## Hellscream (29 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non si possono perdere ste partite.. ma quale Europa.. un altro anno da 7/8 posto



Come si sapeva già da agosto. Poi se per miracolo fai bene, ma la società di te se ne frega e ti lascia al tuo destino, ci puoi fare poco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Oggi tantissima sfiga sugli episodi. Ma il Milan ha giocato male. Pure senza il gol di quel lurido stavamo sul 1-1 risultato inutile, contano solo i 3 punti con l udinese


----------



## Julian (29 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che nervi che nervi



non so se sia più surreale questa partita o quella dell'andata


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come si sapeva già da agosto. Poi se per miracolo fai bene, ma la società di te se ne frega e ti lascia al tuo destino, ci puoi fare poco.


Appena arrivano e se arrivano da bestemmiargli subito contro a sti cinesi del piffero. Colpo solo ed esclusivamente loro se ci facciamo un altro anno senza coppe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ormai e finita anche mentalmente. Hanno mollato-


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

A.A.A. cercasi punta vera


----------



## Giangy (29 Gennaio 2017)

Berlusconi e Galliani sono artefici di questa situazione, società gestita da un 80enne e passa, e da un 70enne


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Palo di Lapadula...


----------



## Julian (29 Gennaio 2017)

paloooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

ma segna dai


----------



## Hellscream (29 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Appena arrivano e se arrivano da bestemmiargli subito contro a sti cinesi del piffero. Colpo solo ed esclusivamente loro se ci facciamo un altro anno senza coppe.



Quoto, colpa divisa al 50% tra vecchia e (presunta) nuova proprietà.


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Cmq siamo scarsi, ma oggi non ne è andata dritta una...sfiga incredibile


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Montella è andato bene finchè ha proposto un calcio non suo.

Appena ha iniziato a fare il suo calcio "scintillante" abbiamo cominciato a prendere schiaffi da tutti, a fare possesso improduttivo e a non tirare MAI in porta. 

I tifosi della Fiorentina conoscono bene e maledicono ancora oggi questo tipo di calcio...


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Palo di Lapadula...



iella


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

"l'attacco è l'ultimo dei problemi" (cit.)


----------



## fra29 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Appena la,fortuna ci ha voltato le spalle siamo passati da 3 a settimi, il nostro vero valore.
Il calcio non è una scienza esatta ma i valori prima o poi vengono fuori.l


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che sfiga.

Ovviamente dei ultimi 20 minuti ne avremo giocati 10 al massimo.


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Oggi una sfiga senza tempo davvero.
E' incredibile come basti poco per mandare in malora tutto quanto...


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2017)

Giornata NO


----------



## Hellscream (29 Gennaio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e Galliani sono artefici di questa situazione, società gestita da un 80enne e passa, e da un 70enne



Ed anche dei cinesi, non facciamo i ciechi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Lapadula però eh non prende mai la porta


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

5 punti nelle ultime 6 partite.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

In ogni caso, a me dell'Europa League frega meno di zero. O Champion o meglio non fare nulla e concentrarsi solo sul campionato. Possibilmente con una rosa all'altezza.

Una cosa è certa. Dall'anno prossimo non si può più sbagliare nulla. Quindi anche Montella è sotto esame.


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Esce l'assassino...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se vai quel entrata di De Paul su Dybala ti danno 5 giornate come minimo. Su un giocatore nostro ovviamente niente.
> 
> Secondo me la mancanza societaria si fa notare anche nel trattamento arbitrale. Ormai sono un paio d'anni che in Serie A ne combinano di tutti colori. Specialmente i vari Banti, Rocchi, Gervasoni ecc.
> 
> Ben venga la tecnologia che fa dal NFL un campionato molto piu bello con meno scene ridicole di questo tipo



Ma figurati se De Paul fa un'entrata del genere a Dybala

Ma poi che uomo di m*erda è? Un minuto prima distruggi il piede di un tizio che se ne va appoggiato a due persone e il minuto dopo esulti come un maiale


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Bene dai anche Fiorentina pareggia almeno


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2017)

Vangioni ahahahahaha


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, a me dell'Europa League frega meno di zero. O Champion o meglio non fare nulla e concentrarsi solo sul campionato. Possibilmente con una rosa all'altezza.
> 
> Una cosa è certa. Dall'anno prossimo non si può più sbagliare nulla. Quindi anche Montella è sotto esame.



continuando cosi' Montella sara' sicuramente sostituito a fine stagione


----------



## rossonerosempre (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sconfitti da una squadra di zappatori. Non meritiamo nemmeno il 6° posto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 5 punti nelle ultime 6 partite.



Tutto è iniziato quando abbiamo iniziato a provare a fare la partita piuttosto che giocare in contropiede anche contro il Crotone


----------



## Julian (29 Gennaio 2017)

manco il punticino del kaiser


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Tutto è iniziato quando abbiamo iniziato a provare a fare la partita piuttosto che giocare in contropiede anche contro il Crotone



eeeeeh ma montella sa far giocare le sue squadreeeehhh


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, a me dell'Europa League frega meno di zero. O Champion o meglio non fare nulla e concentrarsi solo sul campionato. Possibilmente con una rosa all'altezza.
> 
> Una cosa è certa. Dall'anno prossimo non si può più sbagliare nulla. Quindi anche Montella è sotto esame.



Son d'accordo. se bisogna ripartire, si riparte da zero anche in campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è andato bene finchè ha proposto un calcio non suo.
> 
> Appena ha iniziato a fare il suo calcio "scintillante" abbiamo cominciato a prendere schiaffi da tutti, a fare possesso improduttivo e a non tirare MAI in porta.
> 
> I tifosi della Fiorentina conoscono bene e maledicono ancora oggi questo tipo di calcio...



.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

sembriamo in 9


----------



## Giangy (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma poi con Del Neri, le sue squadre hanno sempre fatto schifo, solo alla Sampdoria era riuscito ha combinare qualcosa anni fà! Comunque qui c'è da rifare tutto da zero, tenere solo i 3/4 giocatori utili.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno picchiato tutto il tempo e noi non ne abbiamo azzeccata una come tutt sto gennaio, deve tornare la condizione senò sarà molto dura


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Siamo in 9


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Abbiamo vinto una partita in 2 mesi.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In ogni caso, a me dell'Europa League frega meno di zero.* O Champion o meglio non fare nulla e concentrarsi solo sul campionato. Possibilmente con una rosa all'altezza.
> 
> Una cosa è certa. Dall'anno prossimo non si può più sbagliare nulla. Quindi anche Montella è sotto esame.



solito discorso del kaiser che continuerà a condannare alla mediocrità l'ambiente Milan.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sì, però che due palle. Gente zitta su Montella per cinque mesi e viene a rompere le palle al primo calo..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Siamo gli zimbelli d'europa, non c'è squadra o società più ridicola (vecchia/nuova). E comunque sono i giocatori che poi vanno in campo: nessuno che abbia grinta/voglia/intelligenza di onorare la maglia. si vergognino anche loro. Siamo l'inter di 20 anni fa. Abbiamo costruito sulle sabbie mobili. Le involuzioni di romagnoli e locatelli preoccupanti. Se ne fregano, tanto lo stipendio arriva, meglio non faticare e non correre troppo (vale per tutti i giocatori). L'unica colpa di montella è quella di non essere un grande motivatore forse.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2017)

grande Gigio


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli... mio Dio...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sia maledetto Banti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2017)

Se un centrocampo composto da Fofana e Halfredsson domina il Milan un motivo ci sara...e quello non e solamente Montella, il cui errore principale e di continuare con Bacca che significa iniziare sempre in 10 contro 12


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Gennaio 2017)

Perdere per colpa di un giocatore che doveva essere espulso mi fa girare proprio le palle.


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che rosicamento!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konrad (29 Gennaio 2017)

Attendo di sentire i commenti dei vari "giornalai"...vediamo se qualcuno ha il coraggio di dire che De Paul era da rosso...ah ma noi siamo il milan (M volutamente minuscola), figuriamoci...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dopo 3 sconfitte consecutive, l'Udinese vince! Eh ovvio


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eeeeeh ma montella sa far giocare le sue squadreeeehhh



dai posa il fiasco, abbiamo una squadra di cessi e montella ha fatto miracoli. Madonna sti haters


----------



## Julian (29 Gennaio 2017)

Zapata lol


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, però che due palle. Gente zitta su Montella per cinque mesi e viene a rompere le palle al primo calo..



personalmente sono da anni contro Montella e gli dò merito solo di aver costruito un gruppo. Ma la gestione delle partite è vergognose.
Non azzecca un cambio... una formazione...


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non avendo un centrocampo è difficile portare a casa i risultati. Montella deve rivedere questo centrocampo a 3, siamo degli ectoplasmi.


----------



## Julian (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai posa il fiasco, abbiamo una squadra di cessi e montella ha fatto miracoli. Madonna sti haters



uno che dice le cose come stanno! ma la vedono la rosa di giocatori o no???


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2017)

partita pessima, ma una sfiga assurda.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Siamo gli unici che non si fanno sentire sui torti arbitrali. UNICI. Addio europa league e io con il milan ho chiuso. Solita stagione fallimentare. Gli altri corrono, noi camminiamo all'indietro.


----------



## rossonerosempre (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non puoi chiedere a Suso di giocare tutte le partite e non aspettarti un calo del rendimento. Alla fine la colpa per me è solo della vecchia società e nello stato in cui ci troviamo, praticamente senza padrone. Poi non abbiamo fatto una vera campagna acquisti e adesso si vedono i risultati. Classifica a fine del campionato, uguale all'anno scorso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2017)

Furto colossale, però nelle ultime giornate Montella non ci sta capendo niente


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2017)

Una società serie, quella che non abbiamo, farebbe fuoco e fiamme dopo una partita così: A) Contro gli 11 smidollati che hanno fatto finta di giocare a Udine B) Contro AIA e FIGC per l'arbitraggio di quest'omuncolo e dei suoi 45 collaboratori.
PS: a De Paul auguro tutti e due i crociati, prima il destro e, al rientro, il sinistro.
Siamo una squadra di pipponi e stiamo solo tornando alle posizioni che più ci competono.
Inutile prendersela coi cinesi: dal punto di vista giuridico ACM non è loro. La colpa è di B&G. Di nessun altro. Sono loro che ci hanno ridotti al nulla che siamo. Loro. Schifosi. Darei 7 CL per non soffrire e imbestialirmi come un cane ogni domenica e non vederli più.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai posa il fiasco, abbiamo una squadra di cessi e montella ha fatto miracoli. Madonna sti haters


Miracoli dove? A costruire un gruppo? Si..là gran lavoro... Ma se permetti non giudico un miracolo vedere il Milan settimo, dietro anche l'Atalanta. Non so quanti punti abbia più di Sinisa rispetto allo scorso anno, ma io non vedo miracoli. Vedo una gestione della squadra ottima e una gestione della partita ridicola.
Se Montella ha fatto MIRACOLI, che bisogna dire di Simone Inzaghi, Gasperini e Pioli?


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 5
Abate 5
Romagnoli 5
Paletta 6,5
De Sciglio 6,5
Kucka 5
Locatelli 4,5
Pasalic 5
Bonaventura 6,5
Suso 5
Bacca 4

Deulofeu 5
Vangioni s.v.
Lapadula s.v.

Montella 3 incapace, inadeguato. Tutti bravi quando ci gira tutto bene. Ha spaccato uno spogliatoio. 

Come detto tanto tempo fa, previsto questo crollo. Squadra già appagata. Bacca indegno, Locatelli da sbattere subito in panchina, Donnarumma che pensa già ai soldi e oggi altre indecisioni. Presuntuosi. Altro anno senza coppe com'è giusto che sia, Inter Fiorentina e Lazio sono di un altro livello. Si parla ancora di Champions? Mamma risate..

Vabè dai ora con Ocampos vinceremo lo scudetto.

P.S.: De Paul andava espulso ma non possiamo appellarci contro gli episodi.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Gennaio 2017)

io non ce l'ho mica con il pre-giudicato di arcore o il delinquente in cravatta gialla.....e nemmeno con gli indegni in maglia bianca che ho visto giocare oggi....e nemmeno con i mangiatori di cavallette che ci prendono in giro da mesi......ce l'ho con una persona sola....con ME....che con tutte le cose che potrei/dovrei fare continuo a stare dietro a questa squadra......


----------



## Alex (29 Gennaio 2017)

per fortuna Gennaio è ormai finito, che mese di schifo.. ovviamente quel giocatorino di de paul solo col milan può segnare, dopo avere meritato il rosso


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non avendo un centrocampo è difficile portare a casa i risultati. Montella deve rivedere questo centrocampo a 3, siamo degli ectoplasmi.



Bravo, deve rivedere 'sto mazzo di centrocampo. Siamo sempre sotto. Prendi atto che Locatelli è acerbo e, se proprio vuoi insistere con lui, mettigli vicino qualcuno, diosanto. Ma ci vuole tanto?


----------



## viaggio (29 Gennaio 2017)

gente senza palle, se c'ero io in campo il 10 non usciva sulle sue gambe, verme schifoso vigliacco ha anche avuto il coraggio di esultare


----------



## Theochedeo (29 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Siamo gli zimbelli d'europa, non c'è squadra o società più ridicola (vecchia/nuova). E comunque sono i giocatori che poi vanno in campo: nessuno che abbia grinta/voglia/intelligenza di onorare la maglia. si vergognino anche loro. Siamo l'inter di 20 anni fa. Abbiamo costruito sulle sabbie mobili. Le involuzioni di romagnoli e locatelli preoccupanti. Se ne fregano, tanto lo stipendio arriva, meglio non faticare e non correre troppo (vale per tutti i giocatori). L'unica colpa di montella è quella di non essere un grande motivatore forse.



Dai oh un po di equilibrio..


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, però che due palle. Gente zitta su Montella per cinque mesi e viene a rompere le palle al primo calo..


Vero


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non avendo un centrocampo è difficile portare a casa i risultati. Montella deve rivedere questo centrocampo a 3, siamo degli ectoplasmi.



I problemi in questo momento sono due: Donnarumma che sta chiaramente subendo un calo di forma e ci sta ( mentre ci ha salvato le chiappe dall'inizio di stagione) e Locatelli che fa almeno un errore grave a partita che ci stanno costando caro.
Quand'è così o cambi i giocatori o allora devi aspettare che ti rigira di nuovo bene, sperando nel frattempo nella giocata di qualche alro che ti risolve la partita. Adesso senza Bonaventura de sciglio e con questa squadra così caleremo a picco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è andato bene finchè ha proposto un calcio non suo.
> 
> Appena ha iniziato a fare il suo calcio "scintillante" abbiamo cominciato a prendere schiaffi da tutti, a fare possesso improduttivo e a non tirare MAI in porta.
> 
> I tifosi della Fiorentina conoscono bene e maledicono ancora oggi questo tipo di calcio...


 Mi sa che hai ragione.
Comunque ci sono anche altri fattori. Una squadra senza ricambi
non può fare un grande campionato. Anche se non ci sono coppe


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mi vergogno della mafia della serie A, quel maledetto dietro alla porta aveva visto tutto.. quello si chiama MAFIA. Mi vergogno anche della società d'***** che abbiamo adesso, Berlusconi, Galliani, Fassone e ovviamente i cinesi hanno fatto di tutto per distruggere questa stagione, quelli si chiamano INFAMI.

Detto questo.. i nostri ragazzi purtroppo hanno perso fiducia e coraggio, quindi hanno perso quasi tutto, Montella mi piace un sacco ma ora rischia pure lui.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Partita persa per colpa di Locatelli e dell'Arbitro Luca Banti. De Paul era da espellere. Ovviamente non viene espulso e dopo 1 minuto ci fa gol. Evviva la fortuna.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Miracoli dove? A costruire un gruppo? Si..là gran lavoro... Ma se permetti non giudico un miracolo vedere il Milan settimo, dietro anche l'Atalanta. Non so quanti punti abbia più di Sinisa rispetto allo scorso anno, ma io non vedo miracoli. Vedo una gestione della squadra ottima e una gestione della partita ridicola.
> Se Montella ha fatto MIRACOLI, che bisogna dire di Simone Inzaghi, Gasperini e Pioli?



ma tu hai idea da dove venivamo? questa squadra è senza palle, con giocatori scarsi, medicri e due/tre sopra la media. Non solo ha compattato il gruppo, ma aveva ridato anche una forza mentale che da tempo non si vedeva. Intanto giochiamo meglio rispetto agli altri anni ( se poi tu ti soffermi solo su questa partita fa capire come sei in malafede nei confronti di Montella), riusciamo a non prendere imbarcate ma lottiamo fino all'ultimo anche se siamo in svantaggio, ha rivalutato e di molto Paletta e Romagnoli, ha avuto ragione su Suso e su Bonaventura mezzala e stava riuscendo quanto meno a fare diventare un giocatore decente De sciglio. Se ti sembra poco sono due le cose: o pensi che questa squadra sia forte e quindi la sopravvaluti oppure sei semplicemente contro a Montella.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione.
> Comunque ci sono anche altri fattori. Una squadra senza ricambi
> non può fare un grande campionato. Anche se non ci sono coppe



.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> gente senza palle, se c'ero io in campo il 10 non usciva sulle sue gambe, verme schifoso vigliacco ha anche avuto il coraggio di esultare



Siamo in due.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sconfitta immeritata. L'Udinese doveva rimanere in 10.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Inutile scannarsi capitano le partite così in un campionato... Ci è girato tutto storto...
Non sarà di certo una partita a cancellare tutto quello fatto fin qui con una squadra giovane e che viene da anni di melma...
Da tifoso mi sento solo di essere vicino alla squadra e di sostenerla...


----------



## martinmilan (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ad Udine vengono fuori sempre partite scialbissime..


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dico solo una cosa.. che brutti che siete, si perde due partite e tutti a mollare il Milan. Il Milan è una fede, quando si vince e sopratutto quando si perde. Casciavit!


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Domanda seria: Ma c'è un motivo per cui l'Udinese contro di noi dà sempre il massimo e anche di più?


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: Ma c'è un motivo per cui l'Udinese contro di noi dà sempre il massimo e anche di più?



controdomanda: non è che forse siamo scarsi noi che loro sembrano più forti di quello che sono?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque era impensabile riuscire a reggere un'intera stagione con una rosa che innanzitutto viene da una serie di stagioni disastrate, senza una societa' seria alla spalle e soprattutto con una rosa piena di giocatori giovanissimi.
Se ci mettiamo poi che per il mercato di gennaio abbiamo 0 euro, quando si sapeva che bisognava necessariamente rafforzarci per proseguire quello che di buono si era fatto fino a poco tempo fa, la frittata e' fatta.
Detto cio', non me la sento quindi di criticare la squadra che a mio avviso sta dando il massimo che puo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Come qualcuno ha detto, la storia si ripete, per la terza volta. Imho Montella è più bravo di Pippa e Mihajlovic ma non basta.


kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, però che due palle. Gente zitta su Montella per cinque mesi e viene a rompere le palle al primo calo..


 Quoto


----------



## martinmilan (29 Gennaio 2017)

E'finita la benzina a Jack e Suso e ora non gira più....


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: Ma c'è un motivo per cui l'Udinese contro di noi dà sempre il massimo e anche di più?



Ho visto la partita che hanno perso 1-2 contro la m***a, avevano lo stesso atteggiamento.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mo vedremo che niang diventerà un rimpianto


----------



## ralf (29 Gennaio 2017)

È finita la benzina.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Una sola cosa non ho capito perché Vangioni e non Antonelli....


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Una sola cosa non ho capito perché Vangioni e non Antonelli....



Probabilmente perché per sostituire De Sciglio che è il terzino che spinge meno Vangioni andava meglio... Boh... Non l'ho capita manco io...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Dai oh un po di equilibrio..



Sono equilibrato con me stesso nel senso che non ho mai esaltato il Milan di quest'anno neanche quando le cose andavano meglio. Comunque la colpa è principalmente della società anche se ripeto che siccome i meriti di quando andava bene i giocatori se li sono presi forse dovrebbero tirare fuori qualcosa di più quando va male. Alla fine se sono artefici del buon momento passato sono artefici anche loro di questa ricaduta che si ripresenta anno dopo anno. Benissimo le reazioni con juve e Napoli, ma quando le partite si mettono male per tre o quattro volte di fila sono tutti scarichi e quasi depressi, non c'è nessuno che urli e che incoraggi gli altri, qualcuno che moralmente prenda in mano la squadra nelle difficoltà anche solo con la grinta e con l'atteggiamento in modo da caricare i compagni quindi manca personalità che poi è quello che i tifosi vogliono vedere anche quando si è consapevoli dei limiti tecnici e quando 7 o 8 partite di fila vanno da schifo. Oggi il MIlan doveva mangiarsi l'udinese con la grinta almeno. invece tutto il contrario. Poi sicuramente non si può contare per 36 partite su suso e bonaventura


----------



## Milo (29 Gennaio 2017)

Si sa nulla di jack e de scioglio???

(Non commento la partita, è meglio, ho già smadonnato per aver perso la schedina per il Barcellona)


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

La partita è cambiata sull'errore di Locatelli, in quel momento loro potevano rimettersi in partita solo con un nostro regalo. Poi l'episodio di De Sciglio è da pazzi...in sostanza è stata una partita decisa da due episodi, noi abbiamo avuto un potenziale episodio favorevole con Lapadula, che è finito sul palo. Giornata nera, oggi avremmo perso anche con l'Albinoleffe.
Detto questo ci sono alcuni giocatori impresentabili come Locatelli e Bacca in primis, e anche Pasalic.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (29 Gennaio 2017)

Amareggiato! Brutto perdere prendendo due goal in quella maniera, uno regalato e l'altro dopo un intervento da rosso di De Paul, ma in ogni caso si doveva vincere oggi e non abbiamo mai dominato la partita. Il valore della squadra sta pericolosamente uscendo fuori...non ho idea di come si possa uscire da una situazione del genere senza intervenire sul mercato


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque sia c'è da riflettere sul fatto che Locatelli è giovane ed inesperto e ci sta possa sbagliare, il problema più grave secondo me è la scelta di schierare sempre Pasalic che non mi ha mai colpito e sotto porta non riesce ad incidere come un centrocampista che ricopre il suo ruolo dovrebbe...


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Una sola cosa non ho capito perché Vangioni e non Antonelli....


Credo sia successo qualcosa tra Antonelli e Montella, sennò non si spiega...


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2017)

A parte la ladrata dell'Udinese c'è da ammettere che senza Jack vengono fuori i nostri limiti. Suso non è costante. La squadra sta scoppiando. L'Europa è sempre più lontana. Ma non ne posso più di stare senza Europa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Gennaio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Si sa nulla di jack e de scioglio???
> 
> (Non commento la partita, è meglio, ho già smadonnato per aver perso la schedina per il Barcellona)



desciglio pare grave, si teme frattura e stagione finita, dicevano a premium.


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Questa brucia. Più delle ultime 2 che abbiamo perso. 
Non commento perché dovrei bestemmiare.


----------



## Coripra (29 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> desciglio pare grave, si teme frattura e stagione finita, dicevano a premium.



Distorsione alla caviglia, pare.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> desciglio pare grave, si teme frattura e stagione finita, dicevano a premium.



Azz poverino...


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma e Locatelli in grande crisi.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> desciglio pare grave, si teme frattura e stagione finita, dicevano a premium.


Ne ce ne gira una buona.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Questa brucia. Più delle ultime 2 che abbiamo perso.
> Non commento perché dovrei bestemmiare.



Si brucia perché è con una squadra nettamente inferiore però capita come è capitato alla Lazio ieri non bisogna farne un dramma...


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Una sola cosa non ho capito perché Vangioni e non Antonelli....



non capisco manco perché Antonelli non dall'inizio, se era disponibile.


----------



## ralf (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione.
> Comunque ci sono anche altri fattori. Una squadra senza ricambi
> non può fare un grande campionato. Anche se non ci sono coppe



Quoto, il gioco di Montella è questo 300 fraseggi per sperare nell’uno/due o nella superiorità numerica creata dall’ala, ma se non hai ricambi non puoi pretendere di avere sempre l'intensità che avevi qualche mese fa.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dopo ste partite sarebbe meglio non leggere il forum, si leggono robe da psicopatici. La nostra partita non è stata bellissima, ma pur sempre migliore del 90% di quelle dei due anni precedenti (con praticamente la medesima rosa), quindi le critiche non ci stanno per niente a Montella. Noi ci chiamiamo Milan, ma se a centrocampo affrontiamo Fofana e Jankto con Pasalic e Locatelli, se la nostra punta migliore è peggio di Cacia (Bacca non ha fatto 1 movimento che sia 1 corretto in tutta la partita, è una roba antiprobabilistica, una sciagura assoluta), c'è poco da invocare l'allenatore. Senza contare gli episodi, totalmente a nostro sfavore, in particolare la mancata espulsione di De Paul grida ancora vendetta. Niente da dire, siamo questi, senza Bonaventura saremo fortunati a finire nei primi 10.


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

> Si sa nulla di jack e de scioglio???



Jack dovrebbe stare fuori 2-3 settimane, ma al momento sono solo ipotesi


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

> Dopo ste partite sarebbe meglio non leggere il forum, si leggono robe da psicopatici. La nostra partita non è stata bellissima, ma pur sempre migliore del 90% di quelle dei due anni precedenti (con praticamente la medesima rosa), quindi le critiche non ci stanno per niente a Montella. Noi ci chiamiamo Milan, ma se a centrocampo affrontiamo Fofana e Jankto con Pasalic e Locatelli, se la nostra punta migliore è peggio di Cacia (Bacca non ha fatto 1 movimento che sia 1 corretto in tutta la partita, è una roba antiprobabilistica, una sciagura assoluta), c'è poco da invocare l'allenatore. Senza contare gli episodi, totalmente a nostro sfavore, in particolare la mancata espulsione di De Paul grida ancora vendetta. Niente da dire, siamo questi, senza Bonaventura saremo fortunati a finire nei primi 10.



Io non critico Montella, ma ostinarsi con Bacca è da denuncia. E anche non far giocare Antonelli, con i terzini che abbiamo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Quoto, il gioco di Montella è questo 300 fraseggi per sperare nell’uno/due o nella superiorità numerica creata dall’ala, ma se non hai ricambi non puoi pretendere di avere sempre l'intensità che avevi qualche mese fa.



No me la sento di dare troppe colpe a Montella,se appunto non hai cambi É dura raddrizzare le partite.abbiamo una coperta troppo corta e questo lo paghi.l unica cosa che faccio del tutto fatica ad accettare non a capire,il continuo impiego di bacca...ok è mister 30 milioni non lo si può psicologicamente perdere e svalutare ma è uno schifo.
Mi auguro che ci sia presto la cessione societaria,incredibile come sarebbe bastato poco per lottare per l Europa che conta.Sono d accordo con la cessione di Niang ma ora lì davanti siamo senza punte...quindi anche con l impossibilità di fare cambiamenti tattici .povero Montella. Mentre gigio farebbe bene a far fuori il pizzaiolo,se diventa davvero il fenomeno che tutti si augurano non avrá certo bisogno di raiola.Atto d amore per il Milan che l ha lanciato ,e massima concentrazione sul presente.


----------



## fra29 (29 Gennaio 2017)

I numeri dicevano che gennaio fosse il mese nero di Montella, non so per quale motivo queste cose possano accadere (preparazione?) ma è stato un mese disastroso. In 5 partite abbiamo mandato gambe in aria una stagione..


----------



## Il Genio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Criticare Montella è da pazzi
Questa è una rosa limitatissima che gioca un calcio discreto e spesso e volentieri fatica a sbloccare/chiudere le partite per mancanza di guizzi dei singoli. 
La coperta è cortissima al punto che se Suso è giù di forma e Jack deve massacrarsi sdoppiandosi tra centrocampo e attacco siamo in seria difficoltà 
A centrocampo abbiamo una serie di onesti mestieranti, nessuno è un giocatore completo per limiti anagrafici o qualitativi 
Se pensiamo che il migliore è Kuco che nessuno avrebbe mai voluto, nemmeno in cartolina, allora possiamo capire perché siamo messi così 
Aggiungiamo che puntualmente giochiamo in 10, perché abbiamo un centravanti che farebbe fatica anche in serie B e un'accoppiata capitano-vice da accapponare la pelle e vi lamentate di Montella?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Una squadra di cessi che perde con dei cessi, una squadretta da 7/8 posto, questo siamo.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> uno che dice le cose come stanno! ma la vedono la rosa di giocatori o no???



Il bello è che passano tutto l'anno a dire che siamo scarsi e che non siamo neanche da Europa League, però si lamentano se siamo settimi. Coerenza zero.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che passano tutto l'anno a dire che siamo scarsi e che non siamo neanche da Europa League, però si lamentano se siamo settimi. Coerenza zero.



Già... Quest'anno si partiva peggio degli anni precedenti in cui comunque si era speso e male...


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2017)

giudicare una partita come questa e' molto difficile anche perche' leggo di colpe dell'allenatore , di inadeguatezza della rosa , di cambi non fatti.....

e cosa c'e' di nuovo , non eravamo fortissimi prima e non siamo scarsi ora ..... siamo pieni di ragazzini che i media hanno fatto diventare delle star ( con i procuratori pronti a spingere per rinnovi mostruosi ) montella che come si gira vede honda e pensa " chi me l'ha fatto fare " servirebbe un po' piu' di calma e di umilta' e consiglierei a gigio e a manuel di divertirsi un po' di piu' e di non leggere i giornali.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Le percentuali della colpa della sconfitta di oggi :

Squadra : 0%
Montella : 0%
Galliani : 0%
Berlusconi : 100%


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Le percentuali della colpa della sconfitta di oggi :
> 
> Squadra : 0%
> Montella : 0%
> ...


Squadra 0% 
Montella 0% 
Galliani 30% 
Berlusconi 30% 
Cinesi del piffero 40%


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Squadra 0%
> Montella 0%
> Galliani 30%
> Berlusconi 30%
> Cinesi del piffero 40%



Le percentuali della colpa della sconfitta di oggi :

Squadra : 10%
Montella : 20%
Galliani : 70%


----------



## Pivellino (29 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Le percentuali della colpa della sconfitta di oggi :
> 
> Squadra : 0%
> Montella : 0%
> ...



Si la sconfitta di oggi viene da lontano, da una società disintegrata in primis.
Oggi è andato male un po' tutto dall'infortunio a Jack all'errore di Locatelli all'entrata su De Sciglio e il gol.
Resettiamo ma....

La quadra è questa, quella dei fallimenti degli ultimi anni.
Ma davvero qualcuno pensava che si andasse in Champions?
Ma ha senso fare paragoni con altre società?
Ma secondo voi Gasperini lavora in un ambiente come questo?
Pioli ha a disposizione la nostra rosa?
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?

Postilla Cinesi.
Io non sono per niente fiducioso, si è visto come hanno gestito l'acquisizione.
Questo club è allo sbando, 50% è colpa di Berlusconi e Galliani, il resto dei cinesi.
Dico due sessioni di mercato buttate, due. Due stagioni così grazie a loro.
Ora andate pure a sognare la prossima campagna acquisti.
Io dico che è meglio stare coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Le ultime prestazioni di Locatelli mi hanno ridotto a sperare che arrivi Veloso.


----------



## Pivellino (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Miracoli dove? A costruire un gruppo? Si..là gran lavoro... Ma se permetti non giudico un miracolo vedere il Milan settimo, dietro anche l'Atalanta. Non so quanti punti abbia più di Sinisa rispetto allo scorso anno, ma io non vedo miracoli. Vedo una gestione della squadra ottima e una gestione della partita ridicola.
> Se Montella ha fatto MIRACOLI, che bisogna dire di Simone Inzaghi, Gasperini e Pioli?



Sei molto prevedibile come al solito.
Sei li tumefatto di livore contro quelli che non ti hanno seguito sulla strada di lapidazione di Montella e riappari dopo ogni sconfitta come il mal di testa dopo una sbornia.
Però non fare esempi scellerati ti prego, non vale manco la pena di commentarli.


----------



## viaggio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si la sconfitta di oggi viene da lontano, da una società disintegrata in primis.
> Oggi è andato male un po' tutto dall'infortunio a Jack all'errore di Locatelli all'entrata su De Sciglio e il gol.
> Resettiamo ma....
> 
> ...



Io dico che se mi dicessero: "vuoi firmare per un Milan che avrà dei proprietari onesti ed una dirigenza competente almeno per i prossimi 50 anni, in cambio il club deve fallire domani e ripartire dai dilettanti?" FIRMEREI SUBITO


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Miracoli dove? A costruire un gruppo? Si..là gran lavoro... Ma se permetti non giudico un miracolo vedere il Milan settimo, dietro anche l'Atalanta. Non so quanti punti abbia più di Sinisa rispetto allo scorso anno, ma io non vedo miracoli. Vedo una gestione della squadra ottima e una gestione della partita ridicola.
> Se Montella ha fatto MIRACOLI, che bisogna dire di Simone Inzaghi, Gasperini e Pioli?



mi autoquoto da un altro post per spiegarlo. Che poi la rosa dell'Inter vale 10 volte la nostra, l'Atalanta tra Caldara, Conti, Kessie, Gagliardini, Gomez quest'anno ha pescato il jolly e Gasperini si sa sia un maestro di calcio per i giovani. 



rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> tra virgolette Montella "con questa rosa ho fatto il massimo"



e come non essere d'accordo. Vi posso fare un riepilogo della nostra rosa?

Donnarumma ha 17 anni. 
Abate viene da stagioni pessime. 
Paletta sta giocando alla grande, ma l'anno scorso stentava all'Atalanta e tutti lo volevano spedire in serie B. 
Romagnoli sta crescendo, ma è ancora molto acerbo. 
Vangioni è una polpetta, inadatto per la A. 
Locatelli viene dalla primavera. 
Pasalic l'hanno scorso non ha mai visto il campo e ha 21 anni. 
Suso le ha giocate tutte ed è alla prima stagione da titolare. 
Deloufeu non gioca da 6 mesi e non è mai esploso. 
Bacca non è adatto al gioco di Montella e sembra in palese involuzione. 
Lapadula ha fatto la prima stagione da protagonista in SERIE B a 26 anni e ora è al Milan.


Ma che volemo fa?

La verità è che rispetto all'anno scorso ci siamo anche indeboliti, stiamo andando avanti a invenzioni (o meglio creazioni da laboratorio di giocatori "Signor Nessuno" da parte di Montella)


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sei molto prevedibile come al solito.
> Sei li tumefatto di livore contro quelli che non ti hanno seguito sulla strada di lapidazione di Montella e riappari dopo ogni sconfitta come il mal di testa dopo una sbornia.
> Però non fare esempi scellerati ti prego, non vale manco la pena di commentarli.



Beh, ma lui a partita finita è un fenomeno, meglio di Ancelotti e Guardiola messi insieme, dovresti saperlo.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sei molto prevedibile come al solito.
> Sei li tumefatto di livore contro quelli che non ti hanno seguito sulla strada di lapidazione di Montella e riappari dopo ogni sconfitta come il mal di testa dopo una sbornia.
> *Però non fare esempi scellerati ti prego, non vale manco la pena di commentarli*.



E, di grazia, perché sono scellerati e non vanno commentati?

E poi a me Montella non piace nella gestione delle gare, ma non posso dire che non sia soddisfatto di quanto fatto finora.
Ha creato un grande gruppo, non ha molto materiale a disposizione e ci siamo tolti qualche soddisfazione.
Anzi, sono stupito perché mi aspettavo molto peggio.

Ma sono realista e per me miracoli non ne ha fatti. E sono anche realista quando dico che sta perdendo la bussola.
5 punti nelle ultime 6...peggior attacco tra le prime 9...facciamo fatica a segnare 2 gol nella stessa partita (non ne facciamo 2 su azione da quanto?)... Questi sono dati REALI che un allenatore DEVE prendere in considerazione.
Non vorrei che con la questione degli alibi (che pur ci sono, sia chiaro) e della Supercoppa, si stia ora crogiolando su quello che abbiamo fatto fino a questo momento, del tipo: "Ho fatto il massimo, ora tocca alla società".
La Juve, che pure è fortissima, è stata costretta a rivedere il suo modo di giocare perché Allegri si è reso conto che a centrocampo ha giocatori praticamente bolliti. E ha deciso di schierare 5 giocatori offensivi.
Mi chiedo: schierare Jack, Lapadula, Bacca e Suso insieme sarebbe bestemmia calcistica?


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma soprattutto schierare Lapadula dall'inizio invece dei soliti 20 minuti finali no?? E sottolineo che io stimo Montella.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> mi autoquoto da un altro post per spiegarlo. Che poi la rosa dell'Inter vale 10 volte la nostra, l'Atalanta tra Caldara, Conti, Kessie, Gagliardini, Gomez quest'anno ha pescato il jolly e Gasperini si sa sia un maestro di calcio per i giovani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antonelli? Bacca sempre e comunque? Il modulo? Il cambio nel modo di giocare (da dicembre) che non trova spiegazioni nell'intero universo?
Il materiale è quello che è... però le alternative tattiche ce l'ha.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E, di grazia, perché sono scellerati e non vanno commentati?
> 
> E poi a me Montella non piace nella gestione delle gare, ma non posso dire che non sia soddisfatto di quanto fatto finora.
> Ha creato un grande gruppo, non ha molto materiale a disposizione e ci siamo tolti qualche soddisfazione.
> ...



Secondo me sì, perchè sono due attaccanti che fanno più o meno cose simili.

Non segnamo perchè abbiamo due centravanti non in condizione e due centrocampisti messi come ali d'attacco (Suso non segna da Novembre). E a centrocampo sono scadenti.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh, ma lui a partita finita è un fenomeno, meglio di Ancelotti e Guardiola messi insieme, dovresti saperlo.



più di 10.000 messaggi non li ho scritti nei post partita. E se sommi quelli nel vecchio forum sono 30.000
Spiace per te, ma l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso.

Ah, che poi nel forum sto stando pochissimo visto che:
1)lavoro


----------



## martinmilan (29 Gennaio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto schierare Lapadula dall'inizio invece dei soliti 20 minuti finali no?? E sottolineo che io stimo Montella.



a me sembra davvero scarso lapadula..


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì, perchè sono due attaccanti che fanno più o meno cose simili.
> 
> Non segnamo perchè abbiamo due centravanti non in condizione e due centrocampisti messi come ali d'attacco (Suso non segna da Novembre). E a centrocampo sono scadenti.


Mandzukic e Higuain insieme sì però...  
Per me a partita in corso non sono eresia (contro il Cagliari ha funzionato benissimo), anche perché Lapadula si muove in maniera completamente diversa da Bacca (quasi mai spalle alla porta, tanto per dire, pressing costante, e si infila centralmente, mentre Bacca tende a scaricare sugli esterni tropo spesso).
E ti dirò: Bacca con uno più vicino segnerebbe con continuità.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mandzukic e Higuain insieme sì però...
> Per me a partita in corso non sono eresia (contro il Cagliari ha funzionato benissimo), anche perché Lapadula si muove in maniera completamente diversa da Bacca (quasi mai spalle alla porta, tanto per dire, pressing costante, e si infila centralmente, mentre Bacca tende a scaricare sugli esterni tropo spesso).
> E ti dirò: Bacca con uno più vicino segnerebbe con continuità.



Mandzukic e Higuain non li butti giù manco con le bombe però...Bacca e Lapadula sono grissini che spariscono in mezzo ai difensori..


----------



## Pivellino (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E, di grazia, perché sono scellerati e non vanno commentati?
> 
> E poi a me Montella non piace nella gestione delle gare, ma non posso dire che non sia soddisfatto di quanto fatto finora.
> Ha creato un grande gruppo, non ha molto materiale a disposizione e ci siamo tolti qualche soddisfazione.
> ...



La questione è che non è Harry Potter ne Gesù Cristo, il calcio a me pare che alla lunga sia un gioco molto concreto e di Nottingham Forest ce ne è stato uno, Leicester uguale.
Ma chi deve togliere dalla panchina? Chi di quelli in panchina è in grado di produrre una scossa tecnica, mistica o anche di semplice "ignoranza". L'unico modo sarebbe iniziare con i cessi, cioè i peggiori, allora si possiamo cambiare qualcosa in corso d'opera.
Cioè ma dico giochi con Juve, Roma, Napoli ed Inter ed ogni loro riserva da noi è titolare (o quasi), come puoi pensare di prevalere in un campionato come quello italiano? Allegri ha giocatori per cambiare tatticamente la gara in ogni momento, noi no.
Infatti gioca sempre Bacca.
Tuttavia ciò che proponi è possibile e forse doveroso in certe partite, ma io non credo che sia una soluzione in grado di spostare sempre la partita o il campionato a favore nostro.

ps. nota che ogni giocatore preso è sempre una riserva, cioè riusciamo sempre a trovare dei relitti.


----------



## Pivellino (29 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> a me sembra davvero scarso lapadula..



Io l'ho detto qualche settimana fa, ma ci siamo ridotti a questo eh.
Questo passa il convento.


----------



## Pivellino (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mandzukic e Higuain insieme sì però...
> Per me a partita in corso non sono eresia (contro il Cagliari ha funzionato benissimo), anche perché Lapadula si muove in maniera completamente diversa da Bacca (quasi mai spalle alla porta, tanto per dire, pressing costante, e si infila centralmente, mentre Bacca tende a scaricare sugli esterni tropo spesso).
> E ti dirò: Bacca con uno più vicino segnerebbe con continuità.



Si è vero, ma lasciando perdere Higuain da noi il Manzo avrebbe panchinato Bacca da mesi e ti dico di più, saremmo proprio un'altra squadra.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> più di 10.000 messaggi non li ho scritti nei post partita. E se sommi quelli nel vecchio forum sono 30.000
> Spiace per te, ma l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso.
> 
> Ah, che poi nel forum sto stando pochissimo visto che:
> 1)lavoro


Perdonami, ma non se ne può più di leggere "Montella doveva fare questo", "Come fa Montella a mettere questo e non quest'altro" dopo ogni finale di partita. Che poi spesso e volentieri ti contraddici di partita in partita.


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> a me sembra davvero scarso lapadula..



Si ma Bacca ormai è un ectoplasma, almeno Lapa gioca più con i compagni e lotta di più


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> La questione è che non è Harry Potter ne Gesù Cristo, il calcio a me pare che alla lunga sia un gioco molto concreto e di Nottingham Forest ce ne è stato uno, Leicester uguale.
> Ma chi deve togliere dalla panchina? Chi di quelli in panchina è in grado di produrre una scossa tecnica, mistica o anche di semplice "ignoranza". L'unico modo sarebbe iniziare con i cessi, cioè i peggiori, allora si possiamo cambiare qualcosa in corso d'opera.
> Cioè ma dico giochi con Juve, Roma, Napoli ed Inter ed ogni loro riserva da noi è titolare (o quasi), come puoi pensare di prevalere in un campionato come quello italiano? Allegri ha giocatori per cambiare tatticamente la gara in ogni momento, noi no.
> Infatti gioca sempre Bacca.
> ...



ma io sono d'accordo con te...però se non faceva una mossa del genere non vincevi manco col cagliari, e nelle ultime 6 avresti raccolto "ben" 3 punti!
Non c'è bisogno di aspettare così tanto per cambiare volto alla squadra. Lapadula in 15 minuti che può fare? Non è Maradona. Dagli più continuità per Dio!
Come può pretendere di giocare nello stesso modo se:
-Suso non è più nel suo momento di grazia (remeber El Shaarawy?)
-Jack lo devi sostituire per infortunio.
???
E' chiaro che se i due giocatori (Jack su tutti) su cui si basa il tuo modulo vengono meno, DEVI cambiare modulo. Deulofeu seconda punta magari? E Suso a supporto o viceversa? 
Certamente stiamo parlando di ipotesi, ma se vi guardate le altre squadre (anche quelle di bassa classifica) sono soluzioni che i propri allenatori tentano. Siamo scarsi, vero e sacrosanto, ma anche nella scarsezza ognuno ha determinate caratteristiche. 
Non ha senso, per me, schierare Deulofeu al posto di Jack e pretendere che la squadra giochi come sempre. Devi apportare alcune modifiche.
Poi questi errori banalissimi, come da lui ammesso, di comunicazione. De Sciglio fuori, ok... perché Pasalic non ha scalato dietro per quel maledettissimo minuto? Perché eravamo, nemmeno a 3 (!!!), ma a 2 + 1 in difesa? Queste cose poi decidono le gare eh! e si è visto!!!

Ma della gestione delle gare di Montella ne parliamo da 4 o 5 anni e da quando è al Milan dalla prima giornata (in cui il Toro stava per riacciuffare una partita chiusa). Non c'è nessuno che commenta solo i post-gara. 

Spero trovi una soluzione al problema, se no qui ci ritroviamo in un attimo a metà classifica e gettiamo quello che di buono abbiamo fatto (che HA fatto anche lui.... il che è la colpa più grande che si può imputare ad una persona: buttare al cesso le cose buone che si fanno quotidianamente).


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma non se ne può più di leggere "Montella doveva fare questo", "Come fa Montella a mettere questo e non quest'altro" dopo ogni finale di partita. Che poi spesso e volentieri ti contraddici di partita in partita.



non commentavo da secoli. al massimo mi sono concesso qualche pagella. purtroppo ho impegni e problemi come detto in precedenza.
E comunque il forum dà la possibilità di nascondere i commenti delle persone che non vuoi leggere. Puoi farlo tranquillamente. E' semplice e comodo: personalmente ne faccio ampio uso e mi permette di non farmi "il sangue amaro" leggendo commenti scellerati di persone che ritengo scellerate.


----------



## Pivellino (29 Gennaio 2017)

Su questo ok, ma però guarda appunto che io ho più rimproveri da fargli per gli 11 che cominciano.
Per esempio Pasalic.... lui ci crede molto io meno.

Altro punto è l'atteggiamento.
E' sempre un problema ma anche con lui si perdura a giochicchiare, non vedo garra, cazzimm o come si vuole.
Solo in certi momenti vedi una squadra diversa.
I primi tempi praticamente non facciamo tiri in porta, non siamo una squadra che da l'idea di poter fare gol.
E nessuno tra le linee, qualche volta Suso.
Ma qualche volta eh.
A questa squadra Ocampos che utilità darà?
Te lo dico io zero.
Ecco in questo mi sento di fare delle critiche.
Ma poi alla fine questo abbiamo.


----------



## de sica (29 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non per fare il pessimista, ma sta partita non la vinciamo. Udine è sempre stato ostico per noi, poi senza lapadula davanti la vedo dura



Eh niente.. non ci voleva tanto a capirlo


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Eh niente.. non ci voleva tanto a capirlo



Ma quando lo dico io te la prendi.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## de sica (29 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma quando lo dico io te la prendi.



Quando mai lo avrei fatto?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sconfitta deludente ed ingiustificabile. È inaccettabile affrontare l'Udinese senza uscirne vincitore con almeno 3 gol di scarto. Invece i tre gol li stavamo prendendo noi...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2017)

Noi facciamo schifo, ma De Paul deve rompersi tutte le ossa del corpo dieci volte


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Banti è quello che a genova dette rosso diretto a Paletta. Ieri noi abbiamo giocato male.. ma a decidere la gara è stato Banti. Perchè non espellere De Paul, non chiamare la barella per De Sciglio, farci riprendere in dieci e poi veder segnare proprio De Paul alla prima azione è assurdo. Quando vede rossonero Banti impazzisce.


----------



## mistergao (30 Gennaio 2017)

Sconfitta brutta, sconfitta che fa male e che potrebbe essere una svolta decisiva di questa stagione, in negativo.
C'è stata un po' di sfortuna, ma la squadra ha mostrato tutti i suoi limiti: l’errore di Locatelli è frutto della sua inesperienza ma soprattutto del calo di morale che ha avuto la squadra dopo l’uscita di Bonaventura, che è uno dei suoi leaders, sull’infortunio di De Sciglio c’era poco da fare, ma la squadra poteva sistemarsi meglio.
Spero che dopo questa partita comincino ad arrivare le critiche, e che siano feroci, perché quando perdi e ti battono le mani è un po’ una presa in giro, inoltre spero che Montella provi qualche nuova soluzione offensiva, perché così non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2017)

Sull'1-0 credevo li avremmo sommersi di gol.
Poi si fa male jack e si denota quanto sia fragile il nostro impianto di gioco nonchè quanto la nostra rosa sia debole.
Distrutti fisicamente da una squadra che ne aveva più di noi. Una sconfitta che fa malissimo per come è arrivata e nel particolare momento del campionato nel quale ci troviamo.
Nessuno si azzardi a puntare il dito sui nostri ragazzini : i loro errori non vanno accettati, come qualcuno dice e scrive, sono le loro qualità che sono richieste perchè gigio e loca non giocano per farli crescere e maturare ma giocano perchè sono meglio degli altri.
Avessimo campioni in rosa la loro crescita sarebbe dosata, programmata ma in questa rosa sono meglio degli altri.
Pur con le loro difficoltà fisiologiche.
E questa la dice tutto sul valore di sosa e soci.
Chi avrebbe detto che sosa al milan ci sarebbe venuto per imparare qualcosa da loca??
A conti fatti sta accadendo ciò : il uallarito guarda, manuel gioca.
Cito sosa perchè emblema del calciatore inutile ma in rosa siamo pieni zeppi di elementi del genere che 'rubano' lo stipendio senza apportare alcunchè.
Come ho scritto in un altro post la classifica rispecchia i nostri valori. Portiamo pazienza fino a marzo, il nostro futuro non passa per il campo ma sarà deciso in altre sedi.
Cosi non si può andar avanti.
Ai ragazzi e al mister posso solo dire grazie perchè se non altro stanno giocando al calcio dopo anni di nulla assoluto.


----------



## zlatan (30 Gennaio 2017)

Partita buttata, all'inizio del secondo tempo l'abbiamo presa in mano tanto che il gol sembrava questione di minuti, appena Deulofeu è entrato in partita. Poi abbiamo preso quel gol assurdo (errore di Banti ma questo non è una novità, è ovviamente insieme a molti altri i vari Rocchi Tagliavento ecc un antimilanista, errore di Montella che doveva fare subito il cambio, errore di Romagnoli che ci è andato molle, e una piccola percentuale di colpa va anche a Gigio ahimè), e la luce si è spenta, nonostante ci fosse ancora tutto il tempo per recuperare.
Sono d'accordo con chi dice che Lapadula non è certo un fenomeno, però almeno si gioca in 11. Noi ogni santa partita regaliamo tra i 2 (Bacca De Sciglio) e i 3 uomini se ci aggiungiamo il troppo timido Pasalic. Certo poi nei forum o su FB leggo che si critica e non poco Kucka... Bè allora mi arrendo e non discuto più.....


----------



## Victorss (30 Gennaio 2017)

Partita decisa dal signor Banti e chi dice il contrario per me lo fa solo perché gli piace criticare.
Certo il Milan non ha giocato bene ma non siamo la Juve piena zeppa di campioni c'è se perde non può attaccarsi ad errori arbitrali! 
Quello di Banti è un errore gravissimo e la sua conduzione di farà dopo tale episodio ancor peggiore. 
Il risultato delle sue decisioni è sotto l occhio di tutti: partita persa a causa di un goal segnato da un giocatore che doveva essere espulso con squadra in 10 per giocatore milanista spaccato dallo stesso giocatore che doveva essere espulso. Robe che neanche al circo. Poi dei restanti minuti di partita giocati circa la metà (se va bene) con gente che sviene, simula, si lancia, non ridà la palla nemmeno ammonita.


----------

